

Yes, Google Chrome Built For OS X Lion Is Coming — But It Will Take Time - amyshelton
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/21/chrome-os-x-lion/

======
vmind
I'm rather wary of emulating Safari here..

The new two finger default page gesture is proving rather problematic for the
web-app I'm currently working on (which has a workspace larger than the screen
which you can scroll around). If you scroll to the left you can accidentally
do a page-back and leave the app. Setting a beforeunload handler actually
makes the problem worse because the confirmation dialog doesn't appear until
the page has completely disappeared, and if you choose to stay on the page,
Safari just shows a blank page instead of redisplaying the app.

I don't quite understand the by-default conflation of two actions (scrolling
and paging) using two fingers. It's all very well that I can myself change to
three finger swipes for paging, but I can hardly instruct all Lion/Safari
users to change their system settings. (I understand that a workspace web-app
_is_ rather the edge case).

~~~
stock_toaster
I quickly changed the setting to 3 finger swipe for back/forward and page
turning.

------
breckinloggins
I hope against hope that they DON'T go with Lion's full screen mode, or at
least have an option (like iTerm 2) to go back to the old way.

Lion full screen is by far the most maddenlingly frustrating and disappointing
Lion feature for those of us with multiple monitors.

~~~
bane
I don't have a multi-monitor setup, what does it do?

~~~
breckinloggins
The most useless thing you can think of: it puts the app full screen on one of
the screens and then puts up a useless dashboard-like background on the other
screen with no content and no way to put content on it.

It effectively renders my second monitor completely useless.

------
Xuzz
(I posted this as a comment on the TechCrunch article, but not everyone would
see that and it might be useful for people here too:)

If you want Lion's "full-screen" mode in Chrome (and other apps, TextMate,
Firefox, etc), I made an extension that adds it in:
<http://chpwn.com/apps/maximizer.html>

~~~
richbradshaw
I found that this was good, but a little buggy in apps that already support
full screen. Plus, I don't really like SIMBL for some reason. Wonder when/if
CydiaSubstrate will be released…

